# What does "Embedded ICC support" mean?



## ahelg (Dec 25, 2006)

I've got an NV7. I was aware that there is quite a bit of nosie on this camera, but I was willing to live with it when one conciders the great quality of the body build and the excellent macro function, etc. But I have been looking at software for noise reduction and I've just tried the free version of Noiseware and I have to say the results were amazing. Now I want to purchase the full product because the free version doesn't preserve EXIF info which I do want, but I can't decide which of the two commercial versions to get. Theres one for 29 USD and one for 49 USD. One of the differences is that the more expensive one has "Embedded ICC support". Can someone tell me what this means?


----------

